# Can I feed my cat a feeder?



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

My kitten is very intrigued by the feeder aquarium... he likes the bubbles alot, but really seems interested in the goldfish... would it be okay to give him one? im a concerned about the bones.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i am sure in the wild they would by usualy they just like to catch them and show you then they lose interest. sorta like when they catch birds and stuff just for the fun of it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My moms fed a kitty once a goldfish. They eat nastier things like mice and garbage, so I dont think a feeder would be any harm.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Croz said:


> i am sure in the wild they would by usualy they just like to catch them and show you then they lose interest. sorta like when they catch birds and stuff just for the fun of it.


 My cat doesn't catch birds or mice for fun he eats them and leaves peices on the doorstep


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

shouldnt hurt its a fish


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont see what it would hurt the cat. Cats do eat fish. I have seen my neighbor give their cat a fish to eat once a while.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you can do this - but do you really want to?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

do you know wut kinda things the fish has in it? if it has worms or stuff in its belly then it might not be a good idea.
check that out before feeding the cat


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

let the cat try to catch her own from the tank , kitty fury.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> do you know wut kinda things the fish has in it? if it has worms or stuff in its belly then it might not be a good idea.
> check that out before feeding the cat


 yea, that may be the only problem.. but if you have an outdoor cat with all his shots and stuff, it should be okay!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i guess but i think most cars could handel it.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

whatever the cat wants I guess, then chuck it in your piranha tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have a five gallon bucket that i keep feeders in and one day my dog ate 50 feeders..haha..funny some of them came out the other side whole...nasty


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ewww your dog is a minger!!!!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

the long awaited pictures... kitten fury!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

please can I enter that for the non-piranha pic of the month next month?

nice pic and your pussey is so cute


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have eaten a goldfish before, it wont harm your cat.... (college







)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I have eaten a goldfish before, it wont harm your cat.... (college
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xenon thats funny







any vids on you taking down a feeder ---- Xenon-fury


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No video. Drown it in beer to get it down easier.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I fed my husky one of my plecos that died, few years back. Just netted him out and threw him to the dog. 2 chomps and the whole damn fish was swallowed.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I fed my husky one of my plecos that died, few years back. Just netted him out and threw him to the dog. 2 chomps and the whole damn fish was swallowed.










no wonder that kitten in your avatar is shitting his pants, did you feed him to your husky also







j/k


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cute pic rday









my cat sits on top of my rhom tank sometimes









....hmmm...







lol....j/k


----------

